# Chimo's hot spot (maybe not) leads to swelling????



## Amaruq

Friday- Noticed Chimo licking a little at his leg, below his hip but on his left hind leg. Friday night, looking like the start of a hot spot so I squirt on some of his hot spot stuff on it (which has been all he needed for the last 2). Friday night about the size of a 50 cent piece.

Sat AM it is FULL blown hot spotish looking, double the size of Friday night. I use peroxide (it was raw/red looking but not oozy like most hot spots when they blow up on him) and then rinsed with saline. Let that dry for a bit and tried to cover it which didn't happen too well because location makes it impossible to wrap but I was able to keep some non-stick gauze pads on it for roughly an hour. Until nurse Keyzah noticed something stuck to Daddy's leg and pulled it off to run with it.









Sat night I think it looks a little puffy and pass it off as shadows and lighting since it is not the best where he was laying. 

By Sun at noon there is NO doubt that it is swollen. But not really affecting him. Eating, drinking, peeing, pooping all normal. His leg is now swollen from above his toes up through his knee. All of this is on the left hind leg. The side of his belly seems a little puffy and pinkish redish, but it is hard to tell for sure because he has a fatty tumor in the same area. At first I thought maybe that had something to do with it but not so sure as it doesn't seem to have changed any. He isn't really limping but does kick it out to the side which is to be expected when it is larger than normal. Unlikely that it is an injury as he is not super active and I am usually out when he is. The swelling is from just above his toes up past his knee, possibly higher but hard to tell with his manly muscles and dense coat. Swelling is heavy from his hock (really puffy at the joint) and up through his knee. 

Found his Amoxy and Cortisone which he gets when he has hot spots and give him those Sat about noon and again before bed, Sun AM.

While I do not feel he needs to rush to the e-vet (which we really do not have anyway) his two vets will be contacted in the AM to see where I can get him in the soonest. The possible hot spot is now roughly 8-9 inches long and 4-5 wide at the extremes in either direction. He has been minimally licking it since I started him on the cortisone. He will take a lick or two but stops when I ask him to and I think that has only been maybe twice today. 

Any ideas what could have brought this on? Starting with licking, followed by swelling?


----------



## LisaT

Any possibility it's a reaction to a bite? Some of the spider bites can be pretty nasty?


----------



## WiscTiger

I think that is past the range of a hot spot in terms of size.

A reaction to a bite like Lisa said.

Or a cyst of some type. Cysts will grow long or round depending on that is there (muscle - bone) to shape them, on a leg the growth would be long. You didn't find any type of bite marks, spider or puppy? Is it hot/warm to the touch???


----------



## DancingCavy

I have no advice. Just wanted to send some snuggles to Chimmy and I hope you get some answers soon. Poor boy.


----------



## Brightelf

I haven't any fresh ideas, just lots of well-wishes for Chimo! And, for you too-- may tomorrow be a day where you can easily get an appointment, a bit of flex at work, and get some good, definitive answers for that swelling and hotspot. 

Maybe also consider having the vet take a good long peek at the belly swelling near the fatty bump, too.

Sending positive vibes Chimo's way! So sorry that I haven't any better ideas. Lots of well-wishes for Chimo! Please update when you can! Chimo's got a lotta fans.


----------



## Amaruq

I have not seen any signs of a bite but will try to get a better look. 

Val, not this past fall but the year before Chimo had some wicked hot spot issues which were even larger than this one. Jean and Jamie saw them at his worst and can attest to how nasty they were. Started just like a "normal" hot spot and then explodes which is exactly what this one did. Actually started to clear up and then BOOM it is huge.


----------



## Elaine

I have seen hot spots that big and they do need a trip to the vet as they can get huge in a hurry. You can end up with a hot spot that covers half the dog in extreme cases and that means a dog with almost no fur left. I would go to the vet soon.


----------



## Amaruq

We are well versed in clearing up the hot spots and keep meds on hand to get them under control. He will be going to one or the other of his regular vets tomorrow. 

The swelling is what is throwing me off on whatever is going on this time.


----------



## Elaine

The swelling can be a sign that the infection is a little deeper than normal this time. Keep an eye on his temperature and make sure he continues to act normally.


----------



## doggonefool

We've had some pretty helacious hot spots, but I've never had a swelling problem like that








Hot compresses might work with a bug bite or infection...cold might help if it's some kind of injury..but since he's not acting like he hurts, it is a mystery to me. Please, keep us posted and hope he feels better


----------



## Amaruq

The vet thinks the skin infection (hot spot) is an outward sign of a deeper infection in his leg and gave him some stronger abx., said to apply hot compresses and get him up and walking around. She said the infection is probably in his leg/muscle and is apparently not in the bone since he doesn't seem to be in pain. She agreed with me that he isn't really limping on it but is walking "funny" cuz it is quite swollen.

Granted the vet thought Keyzah's "x-ray" command was hysterical.


----------



## Brightelf

I'll bet!!









So, you'll be strolling with Chimo! I am hoping that the compresses, stronger meds, and strolls all work wonders for your special handsome hunka hunka burnin' German. Please update on how he's doing with the swelling, his mobility, and the hotspot. Those are such a pain in the butt!


----------



## WiscTiger

Just checking in on Chimo. Fingers crossed that the strong ABX and some limited excercise helps bring the swelling down.

Val


----------



## Amaruq

Actually, he was supposed to INCREASE his exercise (well he is suppose to walk) but he just came in from a short play, pee, poop session with Keyzah, Lakota and Tika. Swelling is still there but has gone down a significant amount. Will do his hot compress soon. 

He is a remarkable dog and takes Dr.'s orders very seriously. He will remind me when it is Med time. He would get up on his own a couple times an hour the last couple of evenings and do his "laps" walk down the hall, through the living room, turn and repeat 2-4 times then go lay down. "No need to take me out to walk, Ma. My shaved leg makes it cold so I will do some laps in the house. K?" :rofl:


----------



## gsdlove212

Shadow had an irritation a few years back that started out kinda likea hotspot and ended up spreading/growing to be HUGE! Half of her back leg was swollen, red, and hairless. We happened to be out of town and the dog sitter (never used again) did nothing to it nor let us know about it. She had "chewed" at it so much she actually wore her front teeth down to the gums. Vet decided it started as a hotpot/allergic reaction and ended up with a bacterial infection. She was put on antibiotics and given shots to combat the itchies. Cleared up fine and all of her hair grew back. Hoping Chimo's case is nothing serious and heals up soon. Keep us posted as to what the vet decides.

NVM saw you already had him to the vet....but still hopes he feels better soon!


----------



## Amaruq

The swelling was totally gone this AM but I will probably do another hot compress tonight JIC. He was licking at the "spot" a little last night but I am thinking it has a touch of razor burn. Spirit is good as normal and he enjoyed playing "smear Keyzah in the snowdrifts" on Wed. Keyzah did not enjoy it as much as Chimo did. :rofl: But she still had fun too.


----------

